# Picking a Kid - Best Personalities?



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a question for the experienced breeders. Since personalities are apparent at such an early age, what are the most desireable and least desirable tendencies to look for in very young kids (1-3 weeks old). 

Is an outgoing, forward, super wild boy the best? Is it better to have a more subdued but more affectionate and calm personality? Somewhere inbetween? Any advice and experiences would be appreciated.

Is their physical coordination at such a young age any indicator of their sure-footedness on the trail later on?

-Todd


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

If we are strictly talking personalities I'll pass on any kids that are running and bouncing off the walls and don't seem to have any natural respect around humans. Instead I'll look for a friendly kid that seems to naturally calm down when it comes up to check us out. Of course a couple minutes in the kid pen isn't really a fair assessment of a goats personality. When you raise them and are around them all the time you develop an eye for good goats and ones that may not make it. If I had to detail exactly what to look for I'd be hard pressed because it seems to be more about the impression the goat leaves than exact behavior. 

I wrote one time that a good packgoat was a conformist. Meaning they needed to be willing to bend to your will and accept your training. A goat that resists your training may be a non-conformist. In human terms that would be a person who rebels against the accepted rules of society. A criminal who doesn't give a hoot about anyone but themselves. This type of goat is not the lovable snuggle bug type. They are the demanding type who tear up the barn, feeders, fence, trailer, etc. 

If the breeder is teaching any basic commands, ask which goats seem to learn the quickest and comply with the training. Then pick a bright eyed energetic goat from that group.


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

That's very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Rebel can be good... I prefer the ones that naturally steal beer from the camp next door ;-)


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I want the kid that wants to be with me. I've seen a lot of kids pick their owners over the years, and it's not because they all go to everybody. There seems to be an attraction for a lot of them.


----------

